# NACA-Duct



## Zipper730 (Jul 11, 2019)

Was the YP-37's intercooler duct in anyway influence the design of the later NACA duct? It looks awfully similar...


----------



## TheRealMrEd (Jul 12, 2019)

Can't answer your YP-37 duct question, but here is a copy of the Ryan research on the NACA duct, later used on the FR-4 Fireball test ship.

Ed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

